# UI Skallierung



## ftownsven (27. Mai 2007)

Grüße,

kann man bei Lotro die UI Skallierung verändern?

MfG

Sven


----------



## Aurengur (4. Juni 2007)

Die Skallierung der UI hängt von der Auflösung im Spiel ab, die du verwendest...

Anders kann man sie leider nicht skalieren, soviel ich mitbekommen habe^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Juni 2007)

Man kann nur die Position verändern, indem man Strg+# drückt. Die Größe der Fenster lässt sich nicht verändern.


----------



## slavlee (5. Juni 2007)

mit dem kommenden content patch wird es laut turbine möglich sein die ui zu skalieren.


----------



## Myronn (7. Juni 2007)

Das wäre mal klasse! Die festen Größen nerven nämlich manchmal schon etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NavySushi (8. Juni 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Das wäre mal klasse! Die festen Größen nerven nämlich manchmal schon etwas.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beispielsweise die aktuellen Aufgaben, die standardgemäß rechts unten sind. Die letzte quest ist nur halb zu sehen, auch wenn man das Ding weiter nach oben fährt. Mit vergrößern ist nämlich nix !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. Juni 2007)

Kommt davon, dass die englischen Questtexte kürzer sind, als die deutschen, schon nervig sowas. :/

Naja, das Update kommt ja in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## McRed (17. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also Leute entweder bin ich blind, aber eine UI-Skalierung finf ich auch nach dem Patch nicht.

LG

Zarzen


----------



## NavySushi (17. Juni 2007)

McRed schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab selbst auch nichts dergleichen entdecken können !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slavlee (18. Juni 2007)

http://forum.hdro.de/thread.php?threadid=5718

skalierungen wird es dann wohl nur mittels der xml datei geben bzw. gibt es nur per xml datei. muss man halt abwarten bis codemasters die komplette liste veröffentlicht.


----------



## McRed (18. Juni 2007)

slavlee schrieb:


> http://forum.hdro.de/thread.php?threadid=5718
> 
> skalierungen wird es dann wohl nur mittels der xml datei geben bzw. gibt es nur per xml datei. muss man halt abwarten bis codemasters die komplette liste veröffentlicht.



Versteh ich das richtig, dass es dann nur mittels eines UI-Addons geht. Gibt es sowas schon welche, die diese "Erweiterung" haben?

LG

Zarzen


----------



## slavlee (19. Juni 2007)

es gibt keine addons für hdro, zumindest noch nicht. mit der skindefinitions.xml datei kann man bisher nur definierte bilder ändern und somit seine ui anpassen. mit den neuen befehlen soll es halt noch möglich sein diese bilder zu verschieben und zu "skalieren". siehe.

man kann diese änderung jedenfalls nicht ingame machen, falls du darauf hinaus willst. ingame kann man bisher nur einzelne module verschieben. (leider)


----------



## Myrvold (7. März 2008)

slavlee schrieb:


> es gibt keine addons für hdro, zumindest noch nicht. mit der skindefinitions.xml datei kann man bisher nur definierte bilder ändern und somit seine ui anpassen. mit den neuen befehlen soll es halt noch möglich sein diese bilder zu verschieben und zu "skalieren". siehe.
> 
> man kann diese änderung jedenfalls nicht ingame machen, falls du darauf hinaus willst. ingame kann man bisher nur einzelne module verschieben. (leider)



Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin ein HDRO-Neueinsteiger und suche eine Möglichkeit, die Actionbar bei 1280er Auflösung etwas zu vergrössern. Wahrscheinlich liegt es am fortschreitenden Alter, jedenfalls sind mir die Buttons etwas zu klein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Gibt es da inzwischen eine Möglichkeit?

Greetz
Myr


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. März 2008)

Man kann jedes UI-Element ingame skalieren und verschieben, wie es einem beliebt.
Drück doch mal [Strg] + [#]. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrvold (7. März 2008)

Prima, werd ich heute Abend gleich mal probieren, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Myrvold (10. März 2008)

Ich bin wohl zu unfähig, ich kriegs nicht hin. Die Skalierung für alles andere finde und sehe ich, für die Button-Leiste leider nicht. Ich weiss nicht, wo ich die "anfassen" und größer ziehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. März 2008)

Sorry, da habe ich mich wohl etwas unklar ausgedrückt.
Die _Größe_ der UI-Elemente kann man direkt über die Optionen einheitlich anpassen:
Optionen - Oberfläche - Anzeigegröße
Dort kannst du über ein [-] und ein [+] Symbol die Größe ändern, siehe Screenshot.


----------

